# Starter not turning over, then will.



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

2011 MT eco. Several times in the past month give/take. I turn the key and get nothing. I mean nothing as i not even a telltale 'click' of the starter. Typically if I take the key all the way out, then back in, on the 2,3,4th attempt it will turn over with no issues. I've never had to do the key thing more than 5 times. If I don't take the key out at all, and just try to turn it to the start position there is no change. When it does start, it turns over great. No battery lag or anything. My voltage is has always been pretty steady at 14.1-14.7. Recently I've been getting some readings up to 15.3, not sure if there is a correlation. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My initial thought is bad negative battery cable. Search this site for "bad negative battery cable" as there are threads about it and there is a warranty extension for it also.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Handles said:


> Typically if I take the key all the way out, then back in, ... If I don't take the key out at all, and just try to turn it to the start position there is no change.


I'd have to look up how the immobilizer works. I think the car has to sense the key's electronics before it allows a start. It makes me think that the car isn't sensing the key's electronics.

By any chance, has each time been in the same location? If so, it could be interference preventing it from working.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Good point. Is it possible that the fob battery is getting weak?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

According to the manual for my 2013, the key is checked for when the car is switched to "on". So if that's accurate, you have have to switch the car "off" but not have to remove the key to get another try to get authenticated. But if you keep trying to go from "on" to "start" it won't do anything.

Got a spare key you can try? If not, I'd think about getting one getting the car programmed for it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Also, look at both battery cables at the battery.....for corrosion.

I've opened a few of the Cruze positive cable access covers and found a giant green science project growing within.
You may be burning through corrosion with each key turn....then enouph current to crank it.

Rob


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you pushed the clutch pedal all the way to the floor? Once in a while I forget to do that, and wonder why it won't start.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

grs1961 said:


> Have you pushed the clutch pedal all the way to the floor? Once in a while I forget to do that, and wonder why it won't start.


If this isn't it, I would suspect a loose battery cable or ground.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Clutch switch or crank shaft position sensor is where I would check
_added:_ sometimes starter motors will do this before they die completely.


----------

